# metro Dee-troit newbie here



## flyin'illini (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello, All. I am another newcomer to the site and also a newbie in smoking meat. I found this site via google after missing pork BBQ enough here in Michigan to try and make my own. (western KY style pork BBQ is my preference - Starns in Paducah or Lee's in Kevil if you are familiar with that area) 

I read up here on Jeff's tips and got a simple brinkman (electric, I am lazy) smoker and the first two boston butts did okay.  (at least my Dad gave the thumbs up)

I bought the rub recipe here since this site was so helpful so I will try that in a few weeks.


----------



## flyboys (Oct 27, 2007)

Wurd up!!  Welcome to the smf


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, remember questions are welcomed here and we love Q-View


----------



## mossymo (Oct 27, 2007)

flyin'illini
Welcome to SMF !!!


----------



## crewdawg52 (Oct 27, 2007)

Big Welcome to ya flyin'!  Glad to have another Michiganer on SMF (you will find that us'ens here in MI have the most get togethers of anywhere).  Ya "spit'n distance" from alot of folks!  We love to see Q-views of meats and equipment, and please, dont be shy.  Got a ?, ask.  Again, Welcome!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome! There are quite a few of us who are fairly new to smoking meat on this forum, and let me tell you, if you've got a question there are lots of folks who are more than happy to help you out with getting better at Q. Glad to have you with us!!


----------



## richtee (Oct 27, 2007)

Guess I replied to your other post, but Welcome again, from Lake Orion, just N. of Pontiac


----------



## moltenone (Oct 27, 2007)

welcome flyin'illini


Mark


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. Good luck using the rub, it should be a hit with all your family. Once you get comfortable, post some Q Views, we love 'em.


----------



## ba_loko (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.  We're glad you're here!  Rich is right.  That rub will bring you many compliments.


----------



## meowey (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## cajun_1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## glued2it (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! Keep on reading and you'll learn more and more.

I look forward to seeing the Q-views


----------



## db bbq (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome to SMF From all of us north of the "D" .............Enjoy the smoke.....DB BBQ


----------



## msmith (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## muddy pond (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF. 
My wifey is from Royal Oak . Our son lives in Royal Oak. My niece lives in Oxford. My brother is in Wolverine but moved from Sterling Heights.. I grew up in Berkley.


----------



## pescadero (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad to have you on board.  You will have fun, meet some great people and be glad you joined.

Skip


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 frome the other  side of the state


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome. Nice to have you with us.


----------



## bbq bubba (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF from your northern neighbor!


----------



## t-bone tim (Oct 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## spydermike72 (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome Flyin from Flushing MI, a few miles north of you!! Enjoy your time here!!


----------



## flyin'illini (Nov 1, 2007)

All: Thanks for the kinds words and welcome.  Nice to see some fellow Michigan residents as well.

Jeff,  No idea if you will see this but my bro and parents live in south Tulsa/Bixby area so I am working on my Dad to get him started smoking as well.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome flyin'illini

This is the best forum on the net for smoking food! ENjoy!


----------



## cheech (Nov 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard glad to have you here. I was beginning to think that we got all the Michigan smokers on board. We had quite a few join up and then hit a dry spell. 


Welcome


----------



## gypsyseagod (Nov 10, 2007)

welcome to the smf.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome keep coming back for GREAT INFO.


----------

